# MY Bottles



## St0rm (May 26, 2009)

Okay people here, I need you to work your magic (or smarts) and help me figure out what to do with the hundreds of antique, maybe valuable, bottle that litter an area of my property.  I might be able to get pictures, but not right now.  These bottles are around the year of 1936 and have eluded being sold by me for far too long.  I have a bottle from  Cleveland that says on the bottom "Cleveland Musterole"  It is white, small, and rather heavy for its small size.  I have a hot sauce bottle that has a narrow neck, small opening, and is shaped like a small, rectangular block.  I have another rectangular antique bottle with a cap that has measurements on the sides in inches on the left and milliters on the right side.  It also has a 3 with a bar above it with a "vi" inscribed next to it in the top center just below the neck.  I also have a hourglass-shaped, neckless, clear antique bottle that has 8 rings on the lower part of the bottle and 6 rings just before the neck on the top of the bottle.  I have a soda bottle that is shaped exactly like the coca-cola bottle except clear, thinner, longer neck, and no writing.  These are all the bottles I collected today, these are practically the only types found in my bottle excavation site.  Please help!


----------



## GuntherHess (May 26, 2009)

try posting some photos if you can


----------



## cyberdigger (May 26, 2009)

..most '30's bottles are not worth much, but the right milk or art deco piece could fetch a price.. pics would help!


----------



## St0rm (May 27, 2009)

Okay.  Thank you.  I don't have a digital camera at on my vacation right now, but I do at my other house.  I may be able to get pictures in 3 weeks or less.


----------



## carling (May 27, 2009)

Your Cleveland Musterole is fairly common, and had a paper label.  Here's one on ebay with a Buy-It-Now option for $14, with the label.

http://cgi.ebay.com/1930S-MUSTEROLE-CO-MEDICINAL-JAR-CLEVELAND-OHIO-NRA_W0QQitemZ120419331076QQihZ002QQcategoryZ15911QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247

 Rick


----------



## St0rm (May 28, 2009)

UPDATE: I now have, like 25 jars and 75 bottle I am cleaning (exhausting work!).  One jar has the finger sign of peace.  You know, the two fingers.  I have large jars, small jars, any collector that wants a certain jar or bottle of amber, clear green, clear, or a white jar can email me (look at my profile info).  I have small little medicine bottles, I have a glass cup (i am guessing those are rare), beer bottles.  Why do i have so many bottles?  I own property that used to be a highway in the 1930s (it isn't now, of course) and people just threw random trash out the window!  Now I will be rich!  (I feel like I am being egotistical).  Seeing as i am still on vacation until June 8, I can't get pics yet, sorry.
 EDIT: What do the numers on the bottom of the bottles mean?  Can you find out how much the bottles are worth if I told you the numbers?


----------



## ajohn (May 29, 2009)

Hey storm,
 enjoy your vaca dude and worry about the bottles when you get home??This way you could obsess on them a lot longer .........like we do[8|]


----------



## St0rm (Jun 1, 2009)

Okay guys, thanks for your input ajohn, but I am determiuned to find the worth of these bottles.  that is why I had a person from the Kawkawlin antique Bottle Collectors Club come down and tell me that most of my SCREW TOP bottles are worthless.  Some of them he said I could sell.  But recently I did more digging and found bottles I could sell like a Ball Perfect Mason jar, a BLUE (YAY) Vick's Vaporub jar, Vi Jovi Laboratories bottle, Mother Kern's Mustard jar,Ball Best Foods jar, a rather small bottle with "Drene" on the bottom, a tall jar with the company named "Frog", AMS Whiskey Flask, Gulden's Mustard jar, L. Bros. white jar (I don't know what the "L" stands for), another wine bottle I know is worth $30, and a men's cologne embossed "Mennen" on both sides.


----------



## glass man (Jun 1, 2009)

HOW DO YOU KNOW THE WINE BOTTLE IS WORTH $30? SOUNDS COOL! JAMIE


----------



## St0rm (Jun 1, 2009)

I found it being sold on ebay for $30.  It is embossed with grapes, says "wine" on the bottom and says ONE PINT across the top


----------



## jays emporium (Jun 1, 2009)

Ebay is a good way to find values but just because someone is asking $30. doesn't mean the bottle is worth that.  The wine bottle you describe would sell for about $5.00 at the most.  Try looking at bottles that actually sold under Advanced Search.
 The bottles you have described so far don't sound like they have much value but if there are some embossed soda bottles or milk bottles they might be more interesting to collectors.


----------



## Clam (Jun 1, 2009)

Try not to get too excited about the wine bottle we throw them away around here, I could show you where there about 60 of them.


----------



## St0rm (Jun 2, 2009)

I know they aren't worth much.  But the blue Vick's Vaporub bottle I actually found to be $18.  Blue is the most valuable color (I think).  I am really interested in the Drene cologne bottle. (I think it is cologne).  Also I am trying to find out what the "L." in L. Bros. means (yes I do know what the Bros. means)  I was tols by the member of the club that if I could sell any of my bottles at all for money, jump on that deal.  Those wine bottles may not be worth $30, but at least they are worth something.  The last two bottles I am interested in selling are the Vi Jovi Laboratories bottle and my Ball Perfect Mason jar.


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 2, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: St0rm
> 
> I know they aren't worth much. But the blue Vick's Vaporub bottle I actually found to be $18. Blue is the most valuable color (I think). I am really interested in the Drene cologne bottle. (I think it is cologne). Also I am trying to find out what the "L." in L. Bros. means (yes I do know what the Bros. means) I was tols by the member of the club that if I could sell any of my bottles at all for money, jump on that deal. Those wine bottles may not be worth $30, but at least they are worth something. The last two bottles I am interested in selling are the Vi Jovi Laboratories bottle and my Ball Perfect Mason jar.


 St0rm, bottles are worth something if there is a market for them or if someone has a personal attachment to them.  In other words, if you are just starting out in the hobby, those bottles might mean a lot to you and therefore hold some value, but the thing is, bottles from that time period are extremely plentiful and not really saught after by collectors.  If I were you I would pick out a few nice ones, find yourself a nice little shelf or windowsill, and enjoy them yourself.  The Vick's Vaporub really has no value.  Blue is the most common color for those bottles, therefore, it is not a valuable color.  Just like the cobalt blue bromo seltzers, they are extremely common and almost always come in blue, if you find one in a different color variation other than blue, then you might have something with a little value.  The wine bottle you described, really not worth anything.  You might be able to sell them in a yard sell if you do something "artsy" with them or put some flowers in them or something.  The Vi Jovi bottle I have never heard of, but if it is from the same period, it's likely not valuable.  The Ball Perfect Mason, a buck or two in yard sale if your lucky.  There are some valuable bottles from that time period but they are few and far between.  You really need to post a close-up, group shot of your bottles so someone here can look and see if they can pick out one or two that might be worth keeping.  Otherwise, enjoy them until you can advance your collection.


----------



## mgardziella (Jun 2, 2009)

Show me the sodas!  Maybe one of them is worth a little something.


----------



## glass man (Jun 2, 2009)

> One jar has the finger sign of peace


 IN THE 30S THE PEACE SIGN WAS NOT AROUND YET.TRUST ME THAT IS VERY 60S!  THE FINGERS WERE USED IN WORLD WAR 2 AS A VICTORY SIGN BY WINSTON CHURCHILL OF ENGLAND[FINGERS IN A "V" FORM 1941,SAME AS THE LATER PEACE SIGN],BUT WE ARE TALKING 30S UNLESS YOUR DUMP RUNS INTO THE 40S AND WW2. IN THAT CASE IT WOULD BE A COOL THING! WOULD LOVE TO SEE A PICTURE OF IT! JAMIE


----------



## St0rm (Jun 2, 2009)

I will get pics soon, just hold on!


----------



## #1twin (Jun 3, 2009)

The only jar I have with what appears to be a piece sign, is a Kendall Motor Oil jar. It is a screw top from the same time frame as the stuff you dug. But it also has Kendall Motor Oil embossed on the base. Hope this helps.   Marvin


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 3, 2009)

> I have bottles! YAY! *Now where can I sell them and not get cheated?*


 If this is your concern then all I can say is go to eBay and see what you can get for 'em.  They either sell or they don't.  That way you can't feel like your being cheated because your letting the market decide.


----------



## St0rm (Jun 4, 2009)

> The only jar I have with what appears to be a piece sign, is a Kendall Motor Oil jar. It is a screw top from the same time frame as the stuff you dug. But it also has Kendall Motor Oil embossed on the base. Hope this helps.   Marvin


 Yeah!  That's the same jar!  How much is it worth
 @Wilkie: I need to know their values before I can sell it on eBay


----------



## jays emporium (Jun 4, 2009)

No, that's the great thing about ebay.  You don't have to know anything about what you are selling, just put it up for auction starting at 99 cents and if anyone in the whole world is interested in it your item will sell for whatever it is worth to collectors.  Since you don't have any money invested in these bottles start them cheap.  It doesn't matter that they start at .99, since it is an auction the price could go much higher, depending on interest.
 Put some of the bottles you think might be worth something on there and if they sell you get money.  If they don't sell you only have to pay the listing fee, which is only 15 cents per item if you start it at .99, it is 35 cents for items starting between $1.00 and $9.99


----------



## #1twin (Jun 4, 2009)

Not sure if you are asking me or WILKIE, [8|] but I would not think it is a big money item. Maybe $5 and that is just a guess.
  I am more of a collector than a seller. 
 You can find one on E-Bay for an estimated value more than likely. 

 Marvin


----------

